#ubuntuforums 2011-08-01
<s-fox> Hello
<Bachstelze> hey s-fox 
<s-fox> Hey Bachstelze , how are you doing?
<Bachstelze> very well
<s-fox> Good to hear!
<Bachstelze> just got back from Tunisia yesterday
<Bachstelze> and dnow I must get ready to go to the States :p
<s-fox> Nice.
<Bachstelze> yourself ?
<s-fox> Not bad, just flew in from Tokyo at the weekend. Little jet lagged.
<s-fox> Trip to USA work or pleasure?
<Bachstelze> a little bit of both, I'll be an exchange student
<s-fox> That sounds like a lot of fun.
<Bachstelze> yeah, I'm really looking forward to it
<s-fox> I would be too. Exciting.
<s-fox> When do you fly? This week?
<Bachstelze> oh no, in September
<Bachstelze> but therer's a lot to do with visa stuff, etc.
 * s-fox nods.  I remember getting my visa for USA.  Bit of a pain ;)
<s-fox> At least you have plenty of time to get everything packed and sorted
<s-fox> Oh by the way, I have noticed your thread in the RC Bachstelze .  Not looked properly yet but will have a look soon.
<Bachstelze> okay, great
<s-fox> Hey nothingspecial  :)
<nothingspecial> s-fox: Hey:)
<s-fox> How are you?
<nothingspecial> fine thanks, and you?
<s-fox> A little tired, jet lagged. Also at work which sucks. ;)
<lordievader> Hello
<s-fox> O/
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-02
<rectec794613> do you guys help out kde users or is there a special channel for that?
<Pici> rectec794613: technically the support channels are #ubuntu and #kubuntu, #ubuntuforums is sadly a lot quieter than those channels.
<rectec794613> aw
<rectec794613> ok thanks i'll be on kubuntu
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-03
<sdhasu> suck my dick
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot4> zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, PriceChild, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter, Brunellus, panickedthumb, jenda, Teknoviking, k_mandla, bapoumba, jacob, macogw, bodhi_zazen, LaRoza or pmdgandalf!
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot4> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> suck my dick
<sdhasu> !staff
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> suck my cock
<Scaatis> Hello. My .xsession-errors file is filled with hundreds of the following message: "(nautilus:1597): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_get_object: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_OBJECT (value)' failed"
<Scaatis> any idea what is causing that?
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-05
<s-fox> Hello.
<s-fox> Time to go. Goodbye.
<Duckfd> Hello, I am Aquix
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-07
<Shadow__X> is there any revision systems that handle word document changes like dropbox does?
